# Help?



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

I honestly just need to stop rescuing animals. I have 1 I need advice on now. And I will explain my other possible.

Ok, so about a week ago I noticed a new cat around the farm. Ok, we just moved here in Sept, so I didn't think anything of it. Well I noticed that he had an injury 2 days ago when he snuck into the barn. Totally unapproachable then. Well today I found him curled up in the hay bales by my chicken eggs. I put a bowl of cat kibble in front of him and he happily ate. I noticed something white running down his head. I thought at first it was milk until I smelled it. Nope, massive infection. He let me pet him a little while he was eating but I wasn't going to grab him without help.








Ok, well I can maybe fix that. I got him caught when hubby got home. Took him into the house and used a wet wash rag to slowly loosen the scabs and hair matted on his head. I didn't get scratched once or bit! Ok, so my mind now says he is someone's pet.

FYI- it is currently blizzarding outside so I'm not going anywhere anytime soon.

So I finally got the scabs and hair to loosen. Yuck.















So the big light pink spot is a hole completely into the skull. There are actually 3 holes through the skin to the skull. The whitish spot has 1 small hole through but is somewhat showing healing. I'm kind of at a loss on how to treat. My husband had stopped at the vet shortly before and got a bottle of BioMox for one of the other cats who has the sniffles. Anyone have any idea on dosage? Vet is already closed so I didn't get to ask him about this one. Not sure if they will be open tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Looks like that poor cat got bit. Poor thing. Unfortunately not sure on the dosage.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

As for the other possible rescue, I wonder if I should step in or not. It is very time limited, so I'm lost. 
My sister has too many animals. I will state that right off. 1 of her dogs, a 10yo Husky/Golden Retriever mix is in trouble. His name is Charlie. He is very protective of kids, and the women of the household. Well, he got loose today and absolutely destroyed my sister's chicken house. And killed her 3 chickens. She is gung-ho she is going to drop him at the pound and have them euthanize him. He has not had a totally loving life. He has had a 10x8 pen outside his whole life and has never known anything else. 
I feel sad for him and I have no issues with him. He listens to me and knows basic commands. I am tempted to bring him to the farm, but I dont know if that is the right course of action. 
I have 79 goats, 1 sheep, 2 pigs, 11 chickens, and 2 ducks that live outside between 2 barns and outside. I have 2 little Pomeranians inside. I dont know how Charlie will react to the farm. He doesnt like many other dogs and he has never been around livestock or even cats. I want to help but I am torn with protecting what I have and rescuing an animal that was given a crappy shot at life. 
Suggestions? Advice?


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

mg: Wow that kitty has to be hurting super bad! 
I wonder how that happened?!?!

Honestly I would say post on this forum about him: https://thecatsite.com/forums/cat-health.4/ There are a lot of cat experts on there and they can also help you much faster/better than we can. Their forum is huge, much bigger than the goat forum (which makes sense, pet cats are much more popular than goats. . .) I do know he will need a vet ASAP though.

You have a lot of animals! I didn't know you had that many! You clearly take good care of them despite the numbers though.

For the dog I would recommend contacting rescues to see if they could take him. You could maybe take him while you are looking for one. You can search for rescues here: https://www.petfinder.com/animal-shelters-and-rescues/search/. Searching for rescue groups on Facebook and posting pics of him there should help as well. In fact, calling the pound and asking them if they know of any rescues may help you find something.

Good luck!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

In my opinion, and this sounds harsh, I would not bring him to your farm. He can't be trusted and once a chicken killer, always a killer. I would take him to the vet ( not the pound) to be put down, and be there for him whe the deed is being done. He will know love until the end, and you would have no worries and uncertainties about him slaughtering your livestock. Plus, he would be throughly unhappy seeing and smelling all that prey and no way to get it.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> In my opinion, and this sounds harsh, I would not bring him to your farm. He can't be trusted and once a chicken killer, always a killer. I would take him to the vet ( not the pound) to be put down, and be there for him whe the deed is being done. He will know love until the end, and you would have no worries and uncertainties about him slaughtering your livestock. Plus, he would be throughly unhappy seeing and smelling all that prey and no way to get it.


That's a good point. If he weren't put down he would have to go straight to a pet home where he would be the only animal. . which would be hard to find with such short notice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn’t have the dog either  i have such a soft heart too but I have learned the hard way with stray dogs that unless raised around livestock can be a total nightmare! As sad as it is to say the animals you have now did nothing wrong and their life is not worth risking. If by some chance you do end up getting him (I’m really suggesting not to though) I would make sure he has a kennel that he can not dig out or jump out of. I also wouldn’t take him to the pound. Sitting there in a pound for a possible adoption that probably won’t come I think is crueler then just going to sleep and never waking up


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I agree with @Jessica84 and @21goaties whole heartedly. Our house is full of rescue dogs and cats and bringing in an agressive large dog around animals that you have already formed bonds with is asking for trouble. My wife has done this numerous times and the dog has always attacked, and sometimes killed, one of the other animals. 
Just please take the dog to the vet to be put down humanely so he will not become someone elses surprise problem.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow top notch job debriding the cats wound. You seriously did the worst part. 

Which antibiotics do you have on hand? And do you have an wound sprays like Vetericyn? Any gabapentin from previous cats? 

Is the cat neutered?

About the dog... Bringing him home is going to be a world of work for you. If you have 2 extra hours each day to exercise him and can commit to 6 years of extreme caution then you would be doing him the biggest favor. I'm not a breed hater, but huskies are incorrigible! I hate that they are bred for family pets. Can you search your state or neighboring for husky-specific rescue? I believe that's definitely the best solution. You could offer to foster for the rescue until they have an open spot for him. I would not let him interact with your pomeranians at all.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Or find a husky specific group on Facebook and put out a desperate plea...


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow top notch job debriding the cats wound. You seriously did the worst part.
> 
> Which antibiotics do you have on hand? And do you have an wound sprays like Vetericyn? Any gabapentin from previous cats?


My mom was a nurse growing up. I was surrounded by neighboring boys who were always getting hurt (as well as my sister.) I learned to clean wounds early on. I can also do most basic stitches and wrap wounds amazingly. It's amazing what you learn when you go to the state annual EMT conference every year from age 2-16. Most all of my family is in medical- I'm the odd one out. I went for book learning.

Mangus (what I have named him) is not neutered. I only have barn cats so I dont have cat meds. We brought 3 girls with us from our last rented farm because 2 were very people friendly and the third only liked me. (Weird I know but I do care for them.) Those 3 girls are great mousers and my girl is great catching rats even though she is like 4 pounds. I was told by the previous owner that all cats on the farm were wild and never touched. Odd how all of them wrap around my feet and let me hold them like babies. There were 2 intact males on the farm before Magnus showed up, so now I have 3 males.

I have the amoxicillin (biomox) but other than that my meds are for goats. Well I have my dogs metacam (meloxicam.) He has a bad knee. 
Last night I gave him 1cc of the biomax and 7 of the metacam. (Metacam has it's own syringe that doses by pounds.) I sprayed hydrogen peroxide on the head wound after I finished cleaning it to try to clean inside. 
I will try to call the vet (I only have the offixe number) but doubt they are in the office with this blizzard.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Whatever you choose to do is going to be the right thing. Only you know what you can and can not commit to and whom you have to protect from other people's problems.

This is what I would do, faced with the information given here.

(Separately!!! not simultaneously) I'd put a really luscious meal down in front of them, and when they are completely involved in gobbling that down, shoot them in the head. 

It is instant, no stressful visits to the vet, Done. No $50.00 euthanasia fee and $40.00 disposal fee. Happy, then Gone.

There is no shortage of ill kept dogs and cats in this country. They are not endangered, and when I have more time, attention, money, I can then make any decision I need to regarding what comes across my path then. This does not have to be my lifetime choice.

I will have provided excellent attention and care, and immediately ended the life without having to harm my own farm or possibly released to a bad home or to an experimental lab.

There are dogfight rings here, who use large dogs and also they use cats for training. I'm also strapped for time and attention (and MONEY). This undoubtedly influences my thinking.

Again, Your decision is correct, according to your own needs, views.

How different you are from your sister (regarding the dog). My sister and I are also incredibly different. We love one another deeply, but boy are we different.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

For the cat, do you have any Today (mastitis treatment)? If so, I'd be tempted to squirt it on the cat's head as a topical antibiotic that I would not have to touch.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I had another idea. Try slathering it in Nu Stock after you clean it. Do know that if he licks too much of the peroxide it can make him throw up. 

But I have a soft spot for cats (we have 8). I'd probably be freaking out and trying to get him to the vet.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Found this hurt 8 month kitten in a business district mid Oct. Vet said she was struck by a car. Badly infected eye, lots of healing over cuts and scrapes. She was starving and severely dehydrated. She was also an intact girl and had to be spayed. She then had to have another surgery to remove her eye. $600 later she is a healthy and plump girl of 10 months age now. She likes watching TV and the only thing bigger than her heart is her appetite. Her name is Hope and she is dearly loved.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oops, realized just high-jacked? post. Apologize, only wanted to stress rescue can hit the wallet hard. The cat needs vet care, if not possible a calm easy ending would be the kindest thing to do. With a head injury, neurological damage is possible.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Found this hurt 8 month kitten in a business district mid Oct. Vet said she was struck by a car. Badly infected eye, lots of healing over cuts and scrapes. She was starving and severely dehydrated. She was also an intact girl and had to be spayed. She then had to have another surgery to remove her eye. $600 later she is a healthy and plump girl of 10 months age now. She likes watching TV and the only thing bigger than her heart is her appetite. Her name is Hope and she is dearly loved.
> View attachment 141931
> View attachment 141933


Aww, what a sweetie. She sure got lucky, thanks to you!:goodjob:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you for the kind words @21goaties. She showed up out of the blue that Saturday morning. Only reason I was at that location was for my Granddaughters' birthday party. Asked all around and no one knew anything about her or hadn't even seen her. Left my information at that location and told them would be taking to vet. Posted on lost and found pets, contacted shelter for that area and waited for someone to claim her. During the wait, she received much needed vet care. No one claimed her, so now she is mine. I believe she was meant to be mine, that fate brought us together. Recently my 18 year old cat passed and had been considering another cat.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Thank you for the kind words @21goaties. She showed up out of the blue that Saturday morning. Only reason I was at that location was for my Granddaughters' birthday party. Asked all around and no one knew anything about her or hadn't even seen her. Left my information at that location and told them would be taking to vet. Posted on lost and found pets, contacted shelter for that area and waited for someone to claim her. During the wait, she received much needed vet care. No one claimed her, so now she is mine. I believe she was meant to be mine, that fate brought us together. Recently my 18 year old cat passed and had been considering another cat.


:imsorry: we are hijacking your thread @Mmhyronimus !

@NigerianNewbie that was clearly meant to be.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

21goaties said:


> :imsorry: we are hijacking your thread @Mmhyronimus !
> 
> @NigerianNewbie that was clearly meant to be.


I have no issues with you hijacking my thread. I've been outside most of the morning trying to feed the goats. I hate winter and I hate blizzards. Is it spring yet? I can't wait to get the new building up. Central heat, new pens, and insulated. I hate using these old buildings here. I miss my old set up.  I can't wait for 2018 to be over. Everything that could possibly have gone wrong this year did.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The weather this year has been... unhelpful... for a lot of us.

Your photos are pretty, and dramatic! I really do hope next year is better for you.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you for sharing with me. (highfive) My wishes to you for 2019 to be less trying.


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

Mmhyronimus said:


> As for the other possible rescue, I wonder if I should step in or not. It is very time limited, so I'm lost.
> My sister has too many animals. I will state that right off. 1 of her dogs, a 10yo Husky/Golden Retriever mix is in trouble. His name is Charlie. He is very protective of kids, and the women of the household. Well, he got loose today and absolutely destroyed my sister's chicken house. And killed her 3 chickens. She is gung-ho she is going to drop him at the pound and have them euthanize him. He has not had a totally loving life. He has had a 10x8 pen outside his whole life and has never known anything else.
> I feel sad for him and I have no issues with him. He listens to me and knows basic commands. I am tempted to bring him to the farm, but I dont know if that is the right course of action.
> I have 79 goats, 1 sheep, 2 pigs, 11 chickens, and 2 ducks that live outside between 2 barns and outside. I have 2 little Pomeranians inside. I dont know how Charlie will react to the farm. He doesnt like many other dogs and he has never been around livestock or even cats. I want to help but I am torn with protecting what I have and rescuing an animal that was given a crappy shot at life.
> Suggestions? Advice?


Hi I have quite a few cats and my guess would be abscesses from a fight with another cat. You have cleaned it up well. I would just keep it dry until a vet visit. The worst is over.


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

O


Mmhyronimus said:


> I have no issues with you hijacking my thread. I've been outside most of the morning trying to feed the goats. I hate winter and I hate blizzards. Is it spring yet? I can't wait to get the new building up. Central heat, new pens, and insulated. I hate using these old buildings here. I miss my old set up.  I can't wait for 2018 to be over. Everything that could possibly have gone wrong this year did.
> View attachment 141941
> View attachment 141943


OMG!!!! It's 42 degrees celcius in oz at the moment. I soooo envy you?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@Mmhyronimus

What was the outcome with the injured cat and your sister's dog?


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> @Mmhyronimus
> 
> What was the outcome with the injured cat and your sister's dog?


My sister still has her dog. She is still unsure what to do but she planned to start calling places today since everything here has been shut due to weather then the holiday.

The cat is doing okay. He is still in my house. He doesn't like being in a cage but my dogs are not huge fans of cats. My dog Medusa was blinded as a puppy by a cat. So Magnus stays in his box most of the time and I lock up the dogs when I let him out. His wounds are healing but slowly. I found a couple more holes on his head, farther back behind his ears and on his neck. I cleaned those out and have been putting antibiotic ointment on it. He is still getting oral antibiotics also. 
He has no chip. Vet said he dosnt look familiar to him either. Said I was doing great and there was nothing else he could really do for the wounds since they were punctures. I put a found cat notice up on 3 places on Facebook around me. I have had tons of people share but no one is stepping forward to claim him. I do have a friend that showed interest in him. 1 of her cats died a couple weeks ago and she was thinking of getting a new one. I told her if I didn't find the owner by the time his wounds healed completely I would bring him over to her house to see how he reacted.


----------

